# egg shells



## sharlan (Apr 21, 2010)

I read somewhere that desert tortoises like to munch on egg shells. Before I try it, I want to check it out with the pros.

Does anyone give their dt's egg shells?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2010)

I have given my larger (animal protein-eating) tortoises hard boiled eggs still in the shell, but I wouldn't give them to babies. The shell might harm their tender throat tissue. You can get calcium in much easier form for the babies. Even a cuttle bone would be better than egg shells.


----------



## sharlan (Apr 21, 2010)

My two guys are 18 years old.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. There are other better ways to get calcium in to them. Seems risky from a bacteriological standpoint. I only feed eggs and egg shells to egg eaters, like my monitor lizards. They are naturally equipped to deal with the sharp edges and the present flora and fauna.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

I would stick with the cuttle bones, eggshells just seem sharp and pointy to me.


----------



## sharlan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the info, egg shells are in the trash.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2010)

sharlan said:


> Thank you for the info, egg shells are in the trash.



Or in the compost pile. They make great worm food!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also use them in the garden


----------

